# HELP! Credits?



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am a new member and I feel kind of like an idiot but what is the point of credits? I don't understand what their used for. However, I do understand that you get them by posting new threads and possibly replies, I'm not sure. Is there any other way to get them? Part of the reason I am asking all this is because for my english final I had to study and report on an online community and I chose Snowboarding Forum because I have snowboarded for about 11 years now and have always been really passionate about it. I've been a member for about a month and I really like what you guys have going on here, especially the whole tailgate Alaska meet. Since I live in Alaska I'm sure I'll be meeting some of you guys out there in future years.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

I created a thread for the same reason, you can check it out here.


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, unfortunately no one said what they do in your thread either. I really want to figure it out since it would be something unique to put into my report if they're actually used for something


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

hayden907 said:


> Thanks, unfortunately no one said what they do in your thread either. I really want to figure it out since it would be something unique to put into my report if they're actually used for something


Ya my post was pretty useless but I figured I should subscribe to yours just in case you receive a real answer as to their use.:dunno:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

There is NO use for them. They are just given out for posting as a way of telling who posts alot and who doesn't


----------

